# Shocker!



## krela

After two years of not owning a camera so not having anything to post here, you guys are actually tempting me into buying a new camera.

There's definitely something to be said about exploring without photography, it's a very different way of doing things and you see and notice a lot more I find, but I miss photography itself too. 

You never know, I might actually post the odd report on here again. I don't even know when my last one was!


----------



## Faing

Dear Santa,
Please get me

Fill in requirements here

I promise I have been a good lad all year,

signed, Krela.


----------



## Seahorse

I must admit I've not been taking many photos lately either. I always promise myself I'll go back later, but somehow I never seem to have the time.

Still, maybe a new toy would encourage me more. So, as Faing says.... Dear Santa, I can explain everything.


----------



## PaulPowers

I normally take pics on the way out, but it's easier to do in drains and mines than in a hospital


----------



## highcannons

Taking pictures came first for me, not anything technically fantastic it was just so I could have something to inspire me for painting. It sort of lead on to exploring . The camera has got better, a second hand bridge which cost £50 instead of the old Kodak brick . So it was pictures first now as a second.....I suppose if your going somewhere you may well as have a camera with you as you never know what might turn up!


----------



## krela

We all do this for different reasons, it's interesting to hear. 

I'm after a Canon 600D I think. I've always been a Nikon boy but I think I'm going to go to the dark side for various reasons.


----------



## Faing

if a picture speaks a thousand words it save me a shitload ofv typing. i been crawling round old buildings long bfore i owned a camra so exploring came first and pics later.but lately i aint been nowhere cos i fell off me bike and broke soe bones but me camera got away with no damage. urbex and pics go hand in hand imho and folks at our local historcsal club wish they had taken pics of buildngs that now sadly long denolished. you won't go far wrong with a canon.


----------



## matt22272

I'm still saving for a decent dslr as I do a lot of mountain biking and seen a lot of interesting places in the middle of nowhere and looking forward to posting my finds


----------



## FlutterGirl

I couldn't be without my camera. I would feel lost, especially when exploring as my eyes are always looking for "a great shot" (not that I always get one lol) I have a Canon eos1000D my first dslr but also take my panasonic compact with me..which is also a cool little camera.


----------



## Pincheck

krela said:


> After two years of not owning a camera so not having anything to post here, you guys are actually tempting me into buying a new camera.
> 
> There's definitely something to be said about exploring without photography, it's a very different way of doing things and you see and notice a lot more I find, but I miss photography itself too.
> 
> You never know, I might actually post the odd report on here again. I don't even know when my last one was!




See this is the thing Krela Photography is only a part of this type of interest just like a few others i do, its not a requirement to enjoy it just a additional interest and tool. If i stopped exploring i would still take photos of my other interests that involves photography and vice versa if i stopped taking pictures i could still enjoy my hobbies without a camera


----------



## MD

i enjoy exploring without a camera sometimes 
its usually when your showing someone around a site you've done before 
you always notice something new...

welcome to the dark side


----------



## Priority 7

krela said:


> We all do this for different reasons, it's interesting to hear.
> 
> I'm after a Canon 600D I think. I've always been a Nikon boy but I think I'm going to go to the dark side for various reasons.



Not really a huge difference between the 550D and the 600D mainly the easy to break movable screen  Nikon man myself but friend bought the 550D and loves it (Damn canon fanboy)


----------



## Seahorse

Priority 7 said:


> Not really a huge difference between the 550D and the 600D mainly the easy to break movable screen  Nikon man myself but friend bought the 550D and loves it (Damn canon fanboy)



Not enough price difference between 550D and 600D for me to consider the 550D as being a worthwhile compromise. So I'm still holding out for the 600D from Santa. Both my last cameras have had articulated screens, and I now cannot imagine life without that (excuse pun) flexibility.


----------



## krela

Seahorse said:


> Not enough price difference between 550D and 600D for me to consider the 550D as being a worthwhile compromise. So I'm still holding out for the 600D from Santa. Both my last cameras have had articulated screens, and I now cannot imagine life without that (excuse pun) flexibility.



I've actually decided the opposite. The gimmicks and entry level user friendly modes they've added to the 600D are meaningless to me, so I'm going to go for the 550D and save myself £100 because I wont use the stuff added to the 600D and apart from those they're identical.


----------



## Seahorse

Of course, I could always hang on until Feb/March for the 650 to make an appearance so the 600 drops in price. I can see the popularity of the 550 keeping its price up, perhaps to the point where it'll cost the same as the 600. At the moment though, I can get my hands on a 600 for just £35 more than the 550. Which to me is worth it for being able to hold it at stupid angles.


----------



## krela

Seahorse said:


> Of course, I could always hang on until Feb/March for the 650 to make an appearance so the 600 drops in price. I can see the popularity of the 550 keeping its price up, perhaps to the point where it'll cost the same as the 600. At the moment though, I can get my hands on a 600 for just £35 more than the 550. Which to me is worth it for being able to hold it at stupid angles.



Different people want different things, it's all good. I would rather put the extra £100 towards a tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 myself, best lens I've ever owned and I was gutted when I had to sell my old one.


----------



## Gramma6

I need an upgrade to both my camera and my computer in order to be bothered taking my camera with me anywhere and that requires money which I'm hard-pushed to find at the moment (hopefully this will change in the New Year). My camera has a very poor battery life plus the resolution isn't amazing and the computer is so slow at uploading pictures it's a joke. Some serious money will be spent on upgrading my kit in 2012 so hopefully I will be able to bring you some (decent) pictures next year!


----------



## Ratters

MD said:


> i enjoy exploring without a camera sometimes
> its usually when your showing someone around a site you've done before
> you always notice something new...



.... & wish you had a camera with you.....   

it goes hand in hand IMO but then i'm really into my photography anyway.

i'd seriously consider used for DSLR's - i bought a 450D almost as new, boxed, unopened strap, cables etc for £350 in summer 2009 & if you check the used prices of them now they go for the same on average!! i know because i was looking at prices yesterday for a 400D for a friend of mine - she's borrowing my 450D as it's spare & i never use it anymore. i've bought used lenses aswell before & sold them 18 months later with no real loss.


----------



## kathyms

i cant believe you havent got a camera, with me taking pics came first i think but then as a kid i was taken around staightly homes with family. I cant imagin not having a camera i have a collection. The next bit i hadnt notinced was that you havent put a report on here, gosh i think its time you did. good luck with the camera, meet up with some of the lads and have fun.


----------



## krela

kathyms said:


> i cant believe you havent got a camera, with me taking pics came first i think but then as a kid i was taken around staightly homes with family. I cant imagin not having a camera i have a collection. The next bit i hadnt notinced was that you havent put a report on here, gosh i think its time you did. good luck with the camera, meet up with some of the lads and have fun.



Don't get me wrong I explored with a camera for 5 years and have taken 10000s of pictures up to about 2008, then I got too busy to explore, and then it broke and I never bothered replacing it, which meant I ended up selling the rest of my stuff during a bad patch.

I feel it's time to get one again though. For photography in general more than exploring.


----------



## sYnc_below

krela said:


> I would rather put the extra £100 towards a tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 myself, best lens I've ever owned



Ditto that....smokes most if not all other glass in it's class


----------



## lilli

krela said:


> After two years of not owning a camera so not having anything to post here, you guys are actually tempting me into buying a new camera.
> 
> There's definitely something to be said about exploring without photography, it's a very different way of doing things and you see and notice a lot more I find, but I miss photography itself too.
> 
> You never know, I might actually post the odd report on here again. I don't even know when my last one was!



It's because I'm back on here isn't it ..... LOL


----------



## krela

lilli said:


> It's because I'm back on here isn't it ..... LOL



Of course lilli, why else would it be?!

Haha actually the amount of dereliction photography I'll be doing is fairly minimal as my health won't allow me to go trampling around unstable places anymore, but I love lots of other photography anyway which is why I want another camera.


----------



## TeeJF

Got a box brownie you can have cheap...


----------



## highcannons

TeeJF said:


> Got a box brownie you can have cheap...



er, is that a biscuit or young girl type?


----------



## Foxylady

All the best with your camera hunt, K...and enjoy getting out & about with it. 

I can't imagine being without my camera. Actually, that's not quite true, as my old faithful Minolta SRT101 totally seized up several months ago (it's still got a film in that I can't retrieve, lol). Fortunately I have a couple of back-ups and I used an XE-1 which a mate gave me shortly before. It was too problematic though, so I bought a new SRT 101b on ebay recently. Bliss!


----------



## krela

Just ordered it, should have it on wednesday.


----------



## TeeJF

highcannons said:


> er, is that a biscuit or young girl type?



I actually meant a camera that Kodak used to make many years ago... 

The only biscuit brownies I know are very goopy and when purchased in Amsterdam they make you giggle a lot and fall off the stool in the coffee shop whereupon you converse with tiny pixies that run around collecting fluff from people's socks when they aren't looking. 

As to the other kind I couldn't possibly comment as I don't get it... 

Oh, I seeeeeeeee... that's very rude! You'll go to hell for that one HC!


----------



## TeeJF

krela said:


> Just ordered it, should have it on wednesday.



What did you go for in the end? I've been looking at some DSLRs but they all make such a loud click when you take a picture it's like, "Hello secuity, we're over here"!


----------



## night crawler

krela said:


> After two years of not owning a camera so not having anything to post here, you guys are actually tempting me into buying a new camera.
> 
> There's definitely something to be said about exploring without photography, it's a very different way of doing things and you see and notice a lot more I find, but I miss photography itself too.
> 
> You never know, I might actually post the odd report on here again. I don't even know when my last one was!



After all the grief you give people and advice you give I thought you would have had a camera. My explores may be not so much derelict orientated but I do try to have a camera with me, ether my 60D or the SX200 which I can put in my pocket. 
I thought after running such an excellent website you would have had a top notch camera to capture you work with.


----------



## krela

TeeJF said:


> What did you go for in the end? I've been looking at some DSLRs but they all make such a loud click when you take a picture it's like, "Hello secuity, we're over here"!



Like I said, it's not really for exploring, more for general photography. I can't explore much these days.

I went for the Canon 550D. I don't need the extra software gimmicks on the 600D and the rest of the camera is exactly the same.


----------



## krela

night crawler said:


> After all the grief you give people and advice you give I thought you would have had a camera. My explores may be not so much derelict orientated but I do try to have a camera with me, ether my 60D or the SX200 which I can put in my pocket.
> I thought after running such an excellent website you would have had a top notch camera to capture you work with.



I started this website in 2005, I did have an excellent camera then...


----------



## night crawler

Where did you buy your camera from then.


----------



## krela

night crawler said:


> Where did you buy your camera from then.



Technically I didn't, my parents did... christmas present. 

They've ordered it from Amazon I think.


----------



## jools

It's usually the case that as soon as I've saved up for an item and bought it,,,,, then a better option will come along or a cheaper offer will stare me in the face ,,,,,,or I'll realize that I wanted a slightly different version 

,,,,,not so with my canon 550  I did well in all ways


----------



## TeeJF

jools said:


> ,,,,,not so with my canon 550



How noisy is the shutter buddy?


----------



## jools

,,,,,,,,, not loud enough to be annoying.


----------



## krela

All digital slr's clunk when taking a photo, they have a mechanical shutter... 

Seriously though, it's hardly attention grabbing, you yourself will make a hell of a lot more noise.


----------



## TeeJF

krela said:


> you yourself will make a hell of a lot more noise.





Pffffffft!!!! Are you implying I'm a big footed noisy b*gger? I'll have you know Tonto makes more racket than me and she's half my weight!

I'm going to go away and sulk now... 

Signed, Hurt of Haslingden...


----------



## jools

,,,,,is his name really Burt??

back in the 70's my brother used to have a Zenit B slr, when taking a shot the shutter sounded like a landrover door being slammed,,,,,,, and his spectacles would rattle against the viewfinder,,,,,

,,,,,,it was the only camera I've ever seen with recoil!!


----------



## smiler

I have found this thread both interesting and helpful. Like Krela up till now I have always favoured Nikon, these were film not digital, and were rarely if ever taken on explores, for me photography was a hobby, exploring was a passion, and humping a load of photographic gear around sites didn’t hold any attraction for me. 

I now have a couple of half decent digital compacts but after seeing the results Muppets getting from his Canon DSLR and the positive feedback on this thread, I want one, just not sure yet how many pennies I’ll have to spend in the January sales.


----------



## jools

,,the newer 18-55 zoom being offered with the Canon 550d is a pretty good lens as well,,,,,,,, though not up to the more expensive L quality and performance,,, it keeps the 550 "affordable",,,,,,,,,,,ish


After getting the 550 I wanted a longer zoom to leave on the camera lens so got a 18-135 AF-S to replace the 18-55 and sold that on Ebay for the same price as they are being sold new.

I got a cheap wireless shutter release button off Ebay £3 new and it works fine with the camera


----------



## Seahorse

jools said:


> back in the 70's my brother used to have a Zenit B slr, when taking a shot the shutter sounded like a landrover door being slammed,,,,,,, and his spectacles would rattle against the viewfinder,,,,,
> 
> ,,,,,,it was the only camera I've ever seen with recoil!!



Zenit E for me. I'm considering suing for White Finger syndrome.


----------



## TeeJF

Right you bunch of brain-washing b*ggers, I've taken the plunge and ordered my 550 with 18-55 zoom lense!


----------



## jools

,,,,,,,,,,,,,no no not that one!!








Just joking


----------



## jools

I don't know if other people have the same problem as me ,,,,,,,inasmuch that even though I have a good camera and lens I can still take some very disappointing pictures  practise and care obviously help towards competence but I've also found reviews like this one to be invaluable in understanding how to find the sweet-spots in the settings. 

www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/canon_18-55_3p5-5p6_is_c16/page2.asp


----------



## Em_Ux

I'm a Canon girl & couldn't be without it!

Have fun with your new christmas prezzie


----------



## krela

Just got it delivered.  Shame I can't go out today. 

I went for canon instead of my usual Nikon purely because I have 2 pro tog friends that I can borrow kit off. If I stuck with Nikon I'd be limited to whatever lenses I can scrape the money together for.


----------



## jools

Nice moon tonight


----------



## nelly

Yay!!! Another Canon man, well done Krela





TeeJF said:


> What did you go for in the end? I've been looking at some DSLRs but they all make such a loud click when you take a picture it's like, "Hello secuity, we're over here"!



WTF!!! What kind of security do you have up there mate, super bionic bat eared ninja sec?


----------



## krela

jools said:


> Nice moon tonight



I've just taken a 50-500mm super zoom on permanent loan too, shame it's pissing down here... =/


----------



## jools

,,,,,,has anyone tried taking a pic of rain at night and using SMWBO with a torch to light-paint the garden?????


no,,,,,,,? 



,,, mine told me to 'get a life'


----------



## TeeJF

nelly said:


> WTF!!! What kind of security do you have up there mate, super bionic bat eared ninja sec?



It was in Germany actually, and we weren't even sure if they were security or more explorers. But we ended up literally the other side of a window from them crouched down and barely breathing. Even the slightest noise would have got us found - not that we would have been taking pics at that point anyway!  But we explored with someone recently who had a DSLR and we could hear the shutter clack clearly from the next room in a grotty asylum we explored. It unnerved me no end. 

I guess I must just be a scaredy cat!


----------



## krela

TeeJF said:


> It was in Germany actually, and we weren't even sure if they were security or more explorers. But we ended up literally the other side of a window from them crouched down and barely breathing. Even the slightest noise would have got us found - not that we would have been taking pics at that point anyway!  But we explored with someone recently who had a DSLR and we could hear the shutter clack clearly from the next room in a grotty asylum we explored. It unnerved me no end.
> 
> I guess I must just be a scaredy cat!



You kinda have to put it into context. It's not a problem for the 100s of explorers who use DSLRs, in fact I've never heard of anyone being caught because their camera shutter gave them away... You could always set a first though...


----------



## Priority 7

TeeJF said:


> It was in Germany actually, and we weren't even sure if they were security or more explorers. But we ended up literally the other side of a window from them crouched down and barely breathing. Even the slightest noise would have got us found - not that we would have been taking pics at that point anyway!  But we explored with someone recently who had a DSLR and we could hear the shutter clack clearly from the next room in a grotty asylum we explored. It unnerved me no end.
> 
> I guess I must just be a scaredy cat!



Thats why I have a Nikon with a silent mode....less than half the noise when switched on but to be honest when exploring with Nelly shutter noise isn't the issue tripod assault from Nelly is


----------



## TeeJF

Priority 7 said:


> when exploring with Nelly shutter noise isn't the issue tripod assault from Nelly is



Oh good grief! I saw Nelly's tripod on those pictures someone posted in a cooling tower a while back... scary!


----------



## Em_Ux

krela said:


> Just got it delivered.  Shame I can't go out today.
> 
> I went for canon instead of my usual Nikon purely because I have 2 pro tog friends that I can borrow kit off. If I stuck with Nikon I'd be limited to whatever lenses I can scrape the money together for.




Ahhh clever thinking Krela!


----------



## Lightbuoy

krela said:


> ..........You never know, I might actually post the odd report on here again. I don't even know when my last one was!



That's great to hear K! 

Well, before you post your next Report, might I suggest that you read this -just to refresh the ol' grey matter!

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286[/ame]

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]


----------



## Breesey

I've done a little back reading and couldn't find the answer so...would it be too cheeky to ask what happened to you, that you aren't disposed to posting reports? 

Congrats on getting a new camera as well, I just got a new DSLR and am having great fun with it! Great toy.


----------



## Ratters

jools said:


> ,,,,,,has anyone tried taking a pic of rain at night and using SMWBO with a torch to light-paint the garden?????
> 
> 
> no,,,,,,,?
> 
> 
> 
> ,,, mine told me to 'get a life'




lmao - I'm sure I'd get the same response


----------



## krela

Breesey said:


> I've done a little back reading and couldn't find the answer so...would it be too cheeky to ask what happened to you, that you aren't disposed to posting reports?
> 
> Congrats on getting a new camera as well, I just got a new DSLR and am having great fun with it! Great toy.



It does actually say in this thread if you read carefully.


----------



## UrbanX

Yay, right move! My 550D has paid for itself many times over (literally). 
It's served me well, from weddings to draining! The video is an ace feature too


----------



## jools

,,,,while we are chatting about the Canon 550 instead of stumbling around dangerous ruins and taking arty photographs for the gratuitous pleasure of others,,,,,,,

what's your lens on your 550,,,, or what is your favourite??

I wanted a longer zoom than the 18-55 that came with the camera so got a 18-135 which is good for all purposes. 

Playing with photoshop is a fav evening persuit and my efforts were foiled to a degree by my discontent with the detail the 18-135 was picking up,,,

,,, so I looked through a hundred or so of the most recent pics I took with it and found that the vast majority were at less than 40 mm,,,

,,,, and when checking reviewer's performance charts for the lens saw that 18-135 is not at it's best at 18-40 focal length. It's not that the lens is no good,,,,, am very happy with it as a 'walk-around' lens,,, it's just that at the extremes of focal length it struggles to deliver,,,,,, like all lens really.

Now I have a EF 17-40mm f/4.0 L USM and another learning curve to explore  this lens is much sharper and the colour is slightly more defined,,,,,,,,,,,,, but is has no image stabiliser so my photographs have to be more 'considered' to get good results. It came as a surprise to me to realise how many of my good pics have relied on the image stabiliser,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Infinity ,,,,,,,,,,,,,and beyond,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## krela

I'm getting the Canon 28mm f/1.8 prime in January. I love prime lenses, they make you think about photography in an entirely different way and I want something a bit more flexible than the 50mm f/1.8 which is only £80 and an excellent buy in itself. I doubt the 28mm will come off my body very often tbh, it's so flexible it can be used for almost anything.

I also highly highly recommend the tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 too for indoor (read urbex) photography.

I have the sigma 50-500mm lens on permanent loan from a friend for super zoom work. I'm looking forward to taking that one to the Fairford air show next year.


----------



## tumbles

Steady on 

Few of the bristol peeps will be having a knees up in a 'spoons sometime around Christmas if you are about


----------



## krela

tumbles said:


> Steady on
> 
> Few of the bristol peeps will be having a knees up in a 'spoons sometime around Christmas if you are about



I am almost always about.


----------



## UrbanX

I can def rate the 17-85mm as an upgrade to kit lenses.
Although 2 months ago I attached a Sigma 10-20mm to my 550D and it's not been off since!


----------



## jools

,,,,,,the original idea was to sell the 18-135 to part fund the 17-40 which hasn't been paid for yet,,,,but I keep forgetting to get round to it. Will have to do something soon as I'm tempted by a wide-angle!!

That nifty fifty is a cracking lens,,,,,,,cheap as chips but delivering quality way above it's price

,,,am selling everything I can on Ebay,,,,,,anyone want a Jack Russell?? ,,,he's very quiet but tends to smell at both ends,,,,,,,,,


----------



## night crawler

I went for the Canon 15- 85 lens rather than the 18 -135 as it had a slightly wider angle, found it a great all rounder.


----------



## dobbo79

I havent posted for a while either - after a few failed attempts at an old hospital in Scarborough, Murphys Machinary at Leeds and good old High Royds..me and my fellow intrepid explorer TK421 havent posted...

But never fear - i will be out soon with my trusty Fuji


----------



## krela

Lightbuoy said:


> That's great to hear K!
> 
> Well, before you post your next Report, might I suggest that you read this -just to refresh the ol' grey matter!
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009



Thanks LB, very useful links.


----------



## Judderman62

TeeJF said:


> What did you go for in the end? I've been looking at some DSLRs but they all make such a loud click when you take a picture it's like, "Hello secuity, we're over here"!



I recently bought a Pentax K5 ... verrrry quiet shutter.


----------



## TeeJF

Judderman62 said:


> I recently bought a Pentax K5 ... verrrry quiet shutter.



Oh poo... we've just bought the Canon 550! C'est la vie! Mind you we fail to get in to sites so often getting copped making loud clacking sounds inside shouldn't be too much of a worry!


----------



## TeeJF

It's all Krela's fault!

Now don't call me impressionable, I am not, I'm just very easily persuaded - a subtle difference. However it's all Krela and Tonto's fault that we've just this minute taken delivery of a Canon 550. You watch, my pictures will turn to rat poo in rapid order now and we'll have to post all Tonto's "Instamatic" specials, which are in fairness getting rather good nowadays. She's just got to learn what the word "vertical" means... 

Pee Esss...



Em_Ux said:


> I'm a Canon girl & couldn't be without it!



I knew a Canon girl once too Em, she worked in a bar in Manchester. Did something with a pole as I remember... Now what was her name? Oh yes, Lusty Canons...


----------



## krela

Don't you be blaming me...


----------



## klempner69

Lusty Canons?Jeez,come on fella,that sounds like a name straight out of them old Mayfair mags we didnt ever read/er look at.


----------



## TeeJF

krela said:


> Don't you be blaming me...



Why not? You're guilty until proven innocenti bud! 

How you getting on with it? Ours is literally just charging so I can't even switch it on at the moment. I got it from Hong Kong - it's actually the Japanese market model, so it saved me about £100 over UK retail and from what I read the only difference is it won't work in multiple languages, just Engrish  - I just hope it doesn't make people's eyes go slanty when you do a portrait pic...


----------



## krela

TeeJF said:


> Why not? You're guilty until proven innocenti bud!
> 
> How you getting on with it? Ours is literally just charging so I can't even switch it on at the moment. I got it from Hong Kong - it's actually the Japanese market model, so it saved me about £100 over UK retail and from what I read the only difference is it won't work in multiple languages, just Engrish  - I just hope it doesn't make people's eyes go slanty when you do a portrait pic...



I didn't pay for mine so I didn't need to save money. :evil:

I like it so far, you can see photos I've taken on it on my flickr. Not the underground ones tho, they were taken in 2006.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krela76/


----------



## TeeJF

krela said:


> I like it so far, you can see photos I've taken on it on my flickr.]



You didn't pay? Best kind of camera that! I like the bridge pics. That's not that toll bridge over towards London Road is it? Near Farleigh Down?

What's the story with the underground ones then? that looks uber interesting!


----------



## krela

No it's Bradford on Avon, that's why they're in the Bradford on Avon set. 

The underground photos are from Ridge Mine just outside Corsham, it's just some playing with light painting and coloured gels.


----------



## TeeJF

krela said:


> No it's Bradford on Avon, that's why they're in the Bradford on Avon set.



Easy tiger, I'm a simple soul!  My uncle lived at Bradford until he died of a heart attack. 

I assume from some of the picture names that the underground ones are in part of the ammo storage facility that Farleigh Down is connected to or are there dozens of such tunnels in the area?


----------



## jools

krela said:


> I didn't pay for mine so I didn't need to save money. :evil:
> 
> I like it so far, you can see photos I've taken on it on my flickr. Not the underground ones tho, they were taken in 2006.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/krela76/




I note you are using aperture priority f8 to use the sweet spot


----------



## TeeJF

jools said:


> I note you are using aperture priority f8 to use the sweet spot



I didn't know you could use the camera to please ladies too...


----------



## krela

TeeJF said:


> I assume from some of the picture names that the underground ones are in part of the ammo storage facility that Farleigh Down is connected to or are there dozens of such tunnels in the area?



There were 9? different mines used for Ammo storage around Monkton Farlieigh and Corsham. Something like that anyway. The one in the photos is about 9 miles from Farleigh Down and 4 miles from Corsham.


----------



## krela

jools said:


> I note you are using aperture priority f8 to use the sweet spot



It varies according to the photo and DoF I'm trying to achieve... The vast majority of my photography has been in the dark so I'm not yet used to figuring out daylight exposure for myself. I'm mostly using Av at the moment until I get used to Canon exposure. Unless I'm underground or doing club work in which case it's firmly set on M.


----------



## highcannons

TeeJF said:


> It's all Krela's fault!
> 
> Now don't call me impressionable, I am not, I'm just very easily persuaded - a subtle difference. However it's all Krela and Tonto's fault that we've just this minute taken delivery of a Canon 550. You watch, my pictures will turn to rat poo in rapid order now and we'll have to post all Tonto's "Instamatic" specials, which are in fairness getting rather good nowadays. She's just got to learn what the word "vertical" means...
> 
> Pee Esss...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew a Canon girl once too Em, she worked in a bar in Manchester. Did something with a pole as I remember... Now what was her name? Oh yes, Lusty Canons...



Did you know my sister?


----------



## TeeJF

highcannons said:


> Did you know my sister?



Are you the one who wears her bra too tight? Gettit? High Cannons? No... oh well, suit yourself...


----------

